# 22 Inch .300 WSM



## blsd (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the opportunity to buy a very pretty rifle in .300 WSM, with a 22 inch barrel. My understanding is that the loading and powder protocols for this cartridge do best with a barrels of 23-24 inches. How much will I lose with a 22 inch barrel. I don't want to wind up with a harder kicking, louder 30/06. Thanks. BLSD


----------



## blsd (Apr 5, 2011)

Well. After further research, which entailed finally asking Google the right question, it appears that worst case loss will be no more than 100 fps and most likely around 50 fps. So, maybe that pretty gun will come home with me soon. BLSD


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You will probably need close to 26" of barrel to get advertised velocities out of a WSM.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I would not buy any larger caliber rifle with a 22 inch bbl but that is just me. You will lose a lot of velocity compared to a 26in.


----------

